# silkie chicks are shipped! they will arrive tomorrow at 3:00



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so excited I had to tell you all that my chicks will be here tomorrow at 3 pm. Any advice is greatly appreciated. The age of the chicks are 2 months old. Thanks for letting me share!! You know I've waited for DNA testing for sex and it's been awhile but finally the day has came!! My girls will actually be home!! I can't believe it! Any advice for 2 month old chicks is greatly appreciated! Thanks: )


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! Good luck getting your babies. Lets see pics when they arrive.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, they're going to be so darned cute! Only advice I have is: you better have that camera ready and posting us pics tomorrow evening! We picture hungry chick-aholics will be waiting.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Awww, they're going to be so darned cute! Only advice I have is: you better have that camera ready and posting us pics tomorrow evening! We picture hungry chick-aholics will be waiting.


hee hee! ditto that!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't see any pics yet!!!


----------

